# Hymer window seals?



## zalanz (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello
I have a Hymer 494 swing.
The side window seems very draughty. Can the seals easily be replaced?

I also require a handbook as some basic things like lighting the fire etc and how to set up the Thetford toilet I have not got a clue?

Any help would be really grateful please.


----------



## zalanz (Oct 24, 2011)

Guess I am just unfortunate to be the only sufferer of this 8O


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

No, you are not alone and No doubt others can help too. What you need is some basic advice. Do you feel confident talking to relative strangers?

If so, just go to a Caravan Club or a Camping and Caravan Club site near to your home and chat to people - we Motor Homers like to show off our skills - however slight.

P&L


----------



## zalanz (Oct 24, 2011)

Cheers P&L

Thanks but just wondered if someone could post a fix here?


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

OK, I'll try.

If your van has a 'fire' rather than a blown air heater, it will probably be a convector heater. If so there will be a small button on the top of it next to a larger knob. If so turn the knob and press the button until you hear the small whoosh of the fire igniting. Or there may be a single knob which requires turning and pressing down at the same time till it lights. Clear? I doubt it, which is why you need to talk to somebody.

On the 'manual' question, you could try to get in touch with Hymer in Germany, who may be able to provide a manual in English, but at a cost.

Toilets are easy, but messy and smelly, and heavy if allowed to overfill!

If you have a SOG fitted ( a fan which sucks foul smells out of the tank) then you won't need chemicals, otherwise you will need some blue stuff from a caravan dealer which you dose the tank with every time you empty it, apart from that what 'setting up' would it need?

At the end of the day, this whole thing is about experimenting, new experiences and FUN - enjoy!

P&L


----------



## zalanz (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks

Appreciate reply.

Just window draught to sort now ..................... help


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*sure it's not the doors?*

As I believe your Swing is a coachbuilt, (ie it has a Fiat looking front ) not an A class, you could look under the Fiat base subforums in case there are any posts there. Are you sure it's the window and not the cab door, the pre 2006 fiat cabs were notorious for drafts around the tops of the doors, although both mine were Ok except in very strong winds.

John


----------

